# Whew!!



## DJ Sueko (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank God Jordan pulled out of the Nets Lakers deal. Shipping off Wallace for Jefferson?? That would of been a tragedy. Even if you ignore all the stats, Wallaces defense makes him worth so much more than Jefferson.....


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah I saw that. Horrible trade for us, Gerald's the best player in that deal and even if he wasn't Jefferson doesn't fit our team at all. Not really sure why he was even talking about trading Gerald but good job by MJ to get out of the deal


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If the NY Post reported that the sun would rise tomorrow you'd have to assume that it wouldn't.This deal would make a hell of a lot of sense for the Nets and the Lakers.We would end up with the worst player in the deal,the most overpaid player in the deal and the player with the most serious health problems.I wouldn't trade Gerald for Odom and I don't think anyone is stupid enough to trade him for Jefferson,not unless we end up with multiple first round picks.

On top of that Gerald isn't even 25 yet...Happy birthday in advance GW.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

RJ overrated.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

^^ Not accorinding to Nets fans! LOL


----------

